# Anybody getting the Samsung Galaxy IV?!



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

Seems like my iPhone days maybe coming to an end...


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

No.

Not a fan of Samsung phones.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

BubblePuppy;3201569 said:


> I'm sticking with my Note2. The only thing attractive about the G4 is the IR blaster. That is one thing I have hoped phones would have long before now. The other thing I consider is that all of the new rom features will be available as an upgrade from Samsung, or a developer, to the Note2, the SG3 and a few other Samsung phones in the not so distant future. I already have S-Voice from the SG4 on my Note2.
> But if anyone is going from a SG2 then the SG4 is a great leap, not so much from the SG3.


Yeah I'd be going from the iPhone 4S to the SG4. Seems to me the Droids have caught up to the IPhones.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

hilmar2k;3201644 said:


> No.
> 
> Not a fan of Samsung phones.


Which do you have?!


----------



## redsoxfan26 (Dec 7, 2007)

BubblePuppy;3201569 said:


> But if anyone is going from a SG2 then the SG4 is a great leap, not so much from the SG3.


If your S2 is on Sprint you can get Jelly Bean through Kies as of today. Maybe not so much of a leap.


----------



## BLWedge09 (Jan 6, 2007)

I was a big Android fan for the last several years...until the iPhone 5 came out and I switched. Anyway, this isn't meant to be an IOS vs Android comment. 

I had several Android phones, the Samsung Captivate (Galaxy S1), a Samsung Galaxy S2, a Motorola Atrix, a Motorola Atrix 2...and I think I had something else mixed in there too.

Anyway, in my experience, there's two sides to samsung phones. Performance not including phone calls, and then actually making phone calls. For the regular performance, Samsung phones just can't be beat. They have great screens, great processors and RAM, and they make them easy to root which allows the dev community to go wild with them. They were very fun to load up with different ROMS and play. On the other hand, other than the Captivate, my other Samsungs had horrible call quality...especially in environments when the noise cancellation was needed. That was what pushed me away eventually. I talk a lot while in noisy environments. The Mototola Atrix 2 was actually great in this regard, but was locked down to the point that there wasn't much fiddling around to be done with it.

I think Samsung makes great hardware, they just need to beef up the headset speaker and work on the radio (software). 

That's just my experience anyway.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

redsoxfan26;3201671 said:


> If your S2 is on Sprint you can get Jelly Bean through Kies as of today. Maybe not so much of a leap.


Check out what the SG4 will be running. Besides that the SG4 is hands over fist better in screen, processor, well everything. I have a SG2, it is a great phone, very fast and still a top contender. Its dual processors run that phone almost as fast as my quad core phone. But after having my Note 2 for a few weeks the SG2 just seems too small. The SG4 is about a half inch smaller than the Note2. These aging eyes like the increased screen size.
I must add that all of my Android phones are rooted and are not running stock roms, my Nexus1, Inspire and the previously mentioned two phones.


----------



## dettxw (Nov 21, 2007)

No.

The Sprint version will only support the old 1900 PCS frequencies (maybe also 800MHz voice). I'll wait until the phones come out that do 800MHz & 2600MHz data (later 2013 or maybe early 2014). Don't want to be tied in for 2 years with a crippled handset.

Until then will continue to rock my HTC Rezound on Verizon LTE. Works great but would like to go back to Sprint for lower cost.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Sorry, my S3 is working out well. Why motivating factor makes me move to a S4?


----------



## CATCRAW (Mar 27, 2008)

No - I love my S3, works great and excellent call quality. Don't think I want anything any larger then the S3.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

DCSholtis said:


> Which do you have?!


I have the HTC DNA.

I do not like the Samsung build quality, the AMOLED screens, poor reception (at least on VZW), or their launcher. I realize the latter can be solved by rooting and installing a different ROM, but I shouldn't have to not to hate a phone.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

BubblePuppy said:


> There are many launchers in the Play store that can be put on non-rooted phones. I've never used the stock UI launcher that comes with the phone. I prefer Apex.


True enough. Never used an aftermarket launcher, so didn't even think about going that route. The manufacturer overlays are very personal. I really like Sense, but can't stand MotoBlur or TouchWhiz.

Either way, my past Samsung experiences have not been pleasant, so I'd shy away from them in the future.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

BubblePuppy said:


> I've never like the stock maufacturer launchers. I preferred the plain old pure Android of my Nexus1. Oh well.
> I do like the build of the HTC phones, having had 2. The new HTC One is gorgeous but a non-removable battery and no SD Card is a deal killer for me.


I agree about the SD card, but the battery in my DNA has not been an issue. I have to really try to kill the battery before I go to bed at night.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

My HTC Thunderbolt, which I bought in July of 2011, had a fall the other day that killed the microphone. Unfortunately, I don't have insurance on it so will either take advantage of my son having an available update (I'm on his family plan) or I'll have to find a headset that I can use with my existing phone until July. I have a Samsung Bluetooth headset that works only so-so. Problem is, I wear hearing aids so need something that is basically over the ear.
If I go for the update, it in all probability be a Samsung Galaxy S3.

Edit: After reading a lot of reviews, I decided to get a Motorola Droid Razr HD. Very nice phone. I got it this afternoon along with a Motorola Bluetooth headset and an Otterbox case. Let the learning process begin!


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

No, I'll stick with my iPhone 5.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

I have hada lot of problems with my 4S and IO 6.X. Ad that to my frustration with not being able to swap the battery or use the device as I wish and you can see why I m considering an s IV when my contract runs out in May.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

Geronimo;3203017 said:


> I have hada lot of problems with my 4S and IO 6.X. Ad that to my frustration with not being able to swap the battery or use the device as I wish and you can see why I m considering an s IV when my contract runs out in May.


My thoughts exactly. I haven't had problems with my 4S or the IO 6.X but the battery swap (or lack thereof ticks me off). My contract is also up in May but I plan to pre order anyway on April 16.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

I'm torn between the SGS4, the Note II and the HTC One. That's a great phone with a fantastic camera on it.


----------



## austen0316 (Jun 21, 2006)

I have the GSIII but most likely moving to the Z10....... any Z10 or Q10 fans here?


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

No. It's too dang big. Samsung makes great phones but if they keep getting bigger, they will never get me as a customer. I like that I can use my smart phone with one hand.


----------



## redsoxfan26 (Dec 7, 2007)

The S4 is actually roughly the same size as an S3. Yet Samsung still managed to make the screen bigger.


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

This is something I'm wrestling with right now. I'm due an upgrade in the next month and have been looking at both the Galaxy and the new HTC One (which IMO looks to be a better phone).

It would be a no brainer, as I think Android is well ahead of iOS right now, other than the fact my family is locked into the Apple ecosystem (three iPads, a macbook pro, iMac, ipod and 2 iphones). Changing one of the iphones would present challenges keeping everything integrated.

Some considerations of the ecosystem are imessaging, facetime (would be OK on that one since I generally use my ipad), ease of getting music on all devices, ease of getting apps on all devices and maybe most important, photostream.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

raott;3205739 said:


> This is something I'm wrestling with right now. I'm due an upgrade in the next month and have been looking at both the Galaxy and the new HTC One (which IMO looks to be a better phone).
> 
> It would be a no brainer, as I think Android is well ahead of iOS right now, other than the fact my family is locked into the Apple ecosystem (three iPads, a macbook pro, iMac, ipod and 2 iphones). Changing one of the iphones would present challenges keeping everything integrated.
> 
> Some considerations of the ecosystem are imessaging, facetime (would be OK on that one since I generally use my ipad), ease of getting music on all devices, ease of getting apps on all devices and maybe most important, photostream.


1 MacBook Pro, 1 MacBook Air, 1 iPad and an iMac. 2 iPhones here. Thought passwords would be a problem for me but I use 1Password which now is available for Android so I'd be set somewhat.


----------



## braven (Apr 9, 2007)

Not a chance.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

Ordered mine today and was told they would be shipping tomorrow, if all goes well I'll have the S4 by Friday.


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

Yea, as soon as I sell my Unlocked Note 2 with 3 cases and 32gig SD card etc.  Or maybe sooner. I really love it but when I go out running every morning it constantly pulls down my shorts. I got a butt pack but it (the pack) isn't big enough.

What's this big deal about "1 hand use" anyway? Some folks are just jealous because ours are bigger than yours. 99% of what I do with it is one-handed. The G-Note that is.


----------



## trdrjeff (Dec 3, 2007)

I don't know if they can fight the headwinds of the S3 success but it sure sounds like the HTC One is the top Android phone on the market now...


----------



## kikkenit2 (Oct 26, 2006)

trdrjeff said:


> I don't know if they can fight the headwinds of the S3 success but it sure sounds like the HTC One is the top Android phone on the market now...


Based on this comment I found a good comparison review of these
two phones at http://www.gsmarena.com. They both clearly smoke
all the other Android phones right now. The Samsung barely won (there)
and my daughter loves her S3. Going for the S4 Verizon next month 
when they release.


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

David Pogue in NY Times this week wasn't too thrilled with the S4.

He basically said don't bother. As he summed it up, if you walk around the office with an S4, no one will notice its not an S3.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

> David Pogue in NY Times this week wasn't too thrilled with the S4.
> 
> He basically said don't bother. As he summed it up, if you walk around the office with an S4, no one will notice its not an S3.


So it is all about being noticed and admired, form over function satisfying the look at me ego.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

NR4P said:


> David Pogue in NY Times this week wasn't too thrilled with the S4.
> 
> He basically said don't bother. As he summed it up, if you walk around the office with an S4, no one will notice its not an S3.


Pogue's also a notorious Apple shill.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

Just delivered.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Scott Kocourek said:


> Just delivered.


Nice. Use it in good health!

I'm a satisfied iPhone user, but I envy you the power of "Google Now" for Android. It just came out for iOS today as an update to "Google Search", but it's still missing some of the cool features of the Droid version.


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

Ordered my T-Mo version today (all bands so it will work on any carrier inc. ATT LTE) and should have it tomorrow or Wed. No one can touch the T-Mo plans (especially the $30/prepaid plan). Now to sell my Note 2.


----------



## dettxw (Nov 21, 2007)

TBlazer07 said:


> Ordered my T-Mo version today (all bands so it will work on any carrier inc. ATT LTE) and should have it tomorrow or Wed. No one can touch the T-Mo plans (especially the $30/prepaid plan). Now to sell my Note 2.


Mine was delivered today, guess it's sitting on the porch until I get home.
Got the Sprint version, mainly to follow the progress of the LTE build-out in this area.
T-mobile isn't an option due to their very limited coverage around here. There's a tower 3 miles away but still EDGE at my house, and I can through a rock into Oklahoma City. And OKC city limits extend another 11 miles to the East with only 2G! It's sad.

Until LTE is more widespread my main phone will still be my Verizon HTC Rezound. Switched from Sprint a couple of years ago for better coverage/4G LTE data. Planning on switching back to save money, maybe by the end of the year.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Typing this now from my brand new Galaxy Note 2. Just amazing how much better this is than my Galaxy Nexus.


----------



## trdrjeff (Dec 3, 2007)

Not too unwieldy? I'm tempted to go that route as mine is hardly ever used as a phone anywho. How's the battery life? The Optimus G Pro looks like another nice _Phablet_ option


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Battery life is amazing. I'm ~6 hours in on this full charge and I'm at 76%. It's actually not overlarge. It's LARGE, but it's easily one handed.


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

Sold my Note 2 so now I can do my jogging without my shorts being pulled down from it's weight.  I REALLY loved that phone it's just that it was too heavy (not too big) for my use. Battery life was fantastic, actually noticeably better than my new S4 but the S4 is soooooooo much lighter to carry.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

I just can't get past the "plasticky" feel of the Samsung phones, and the manner in which one has to answer the phone. I HATE that!

I'll stick with my EVO LTE, which is rooted and rocks!


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

I couldn't use a phone that rocks. I need one that is steady in my hand.

As far as "plasticy" goes 99% of the people put cases on their phones so what does it matter what is hidden under the case? I love the iPhone people who say how great the phone looks and feels then they pack it in a case that looks like the outside of a tank. You can't see or feel the phone anyway. 



Lord Vader said:


> I just can't get past the "plasticky" feel of the Samsung phones, and the manner in which one has to answer the phone. I HATE that!
> 
> I'll stick with my EVO LTE, which is rooted and rocks!


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

The Sammys aren't steady in one hand at all. Hell, they're a b*tch to use with TWO hands, let alone one. Even with a case they still feel cheaply made. One can put any kind of case around something, but when the thing around which a case is wrapped is made of flimsy material itself, that's no different from putting lipstick on a pig.


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

Lord Vader said:


> The Sammys aren't steady in one hand at all. Hell, they're a b*tch to use with TWO hands, let alone one. Even with a case they still feel cheaply made. One can put any kind of case around something, but when the thing around which a case is wrapped is made of flimsy material itself, that's no different from putting lipstick on a pig.


You must be 4'1" with little stubby hands! When I had my Note 2 I could do 99% of what I needed with one-hand (clean mind please, talking about phone functions!). With the S4 there is absolutely no problem whatsoever. You know what they say about big hands (or is that big feet?). Big hands, big brain, or something like that.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Sizable, strong, and not stubby hands. 

There comes a point where these devices get too big to control with ease. The Sammy S4 has come to that line of demarcation.


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

Lord Vader said:


> Sizable, strong, and not stubby hands.
> 
> There comes a point where these devices get too big to control with ease. The Sammy S4 has come to that line of demarcation.


The S4? Yikes! It feels smaller than the S3 (not by much, but it does). That one I can easily handle without even fully extending Mr. Thumbkin which is fortunate because I have pretty bad arthritis in both my thumbs.

The Note 2 was a different story, Mr. T. needed some stretching and barely made it to the upper right corner but there was nothing there I seemed to need. For me the S4 is "just right and nice 'n' light." Besides, 1 hand use isn't a necessity for me anyway because I feel "insecure" using any device with one hand. My wife's iPhone 4 feels like a bar of soap in my hand which will squirt out if I'm not real careful especially if I use it with 1 hand.


----------

